# Amana Timberline series 1/4 inch shank 12 piece set 1/2 price of sale price



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Amana Timberline TRS-120 12 Piece Router Bit Set, simply add sale50 in the coupon code section when ordering and receive an additional 50% off sale price,good bits,good deal IMO, better hurry only 3 sets left,I got mine


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump,still 3 left I think


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

At one time Rockler sold the Amana bits I stopped by for a bit and ask the guy at the front counter where are the Amana router bits and he said we had so many problems with returns we dropped them... 

Just one of the red light stories that stick in my head..

===


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

And I'm sure he sold you a more expensive set or a Rockler set instead, Amana Router bits have always been a top of the line router bit manufacturer ask anyone who really knows anything bout router bits and they'll tell ya Bob<Oh and btw Bob,The sky is falling, the sun is yellow, and the pope is catholic,I'm waiting:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No I didn't buy a set I just put my money back in my pocket and left, at that time Amana had the profile I wanted..but I did find it at PriceLine for a bit less..that Eagle took over...

Don't get uptight I'm just telling you what a ran into... ..


========






Tommyt654 said:


> And I'm sure he sold you a more expensive set or a Rockler set instead, Amana Router bits have always been a top of the line router bit manufacturer ask anyone who really knows anything bout router bits and they'll tell ya Bob<Oh and btw Bob,The sky is falling, the sun is yellow, and the pope is catholic,I'm waiting:dance3:


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Play nice gentlemen


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I have bought several Amana bits from toolstoday.com. They also carry the Timberline name and it appears to me that Timberline is Amanas' budget/economy line. That's not to say that it's a bad thing, I've experienced some very good deals going that route. This particular set looks to be a pretty good buy. Especially with 50% off $57, makes it very attractive. Tyler Tool usually does pull up some pretty good sales.


----------



## mcpheezy (Jan 13, 2011)

I took a look at that site. Is that the only thing they have in stock?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

just about


----------

